# Gibson Les Paul Signature T - $1600 - Renfrew



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Was going to jump all over this, then saw the whiteburst finish. M’eh...

You guys have at it.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ive seen these and they are actually quite eye catching, just need to age some.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Ive seen these and they are actually quite eye catching, just need to age some.


So buy it, come see me in 20 years, and we’ll talk.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

2manyGuitars said:


> So buy it, come see me in 20 years, and we’ll talk.


Will you still be alive even?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bet in the dark it still sounds and feels like a Les Paul.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

@2manyGuitars

I was pretty busy at work today. Tomorrow we're supposed to be absolutely swamped so keep an eye out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> @2manyGuitars
> 
> I was pretty busy at work today. Tomorrow we're supposed to be absolutely swamped so keep an eye out.


Well, I’ll be making a 3 hour round trip to Renfrew on Sunday so I’ll need you to pick up my shift.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

tomee2 said:


> I bet in the dark it still sounds and feels like a Les Paul.


🤔


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure how i feel about this one...its kind of interesting, but kind of....feminine?








Im guessing it has binding on it, but bc you cant see it, it looks like a Studio.
On the white, the gold knobs with chrome hardware looks weird to me also.

Oh well, its the price you have to pay for a bargain.
I'd love to meet the seller....he/she has eclectic tastes, based on the John 5 Tele and gold strat in addition to this.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Not sure how i feel about this one...its kind of interesting, but kind of....feminine?
> 
> Im guessing it has binding on it, but bc you cant see it, it looks like Studio.


----------

